# Lock and Dam........special report



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Well guys I made my 1rst trip this morning.
Wish I had good news but I don't.
I fished from sun up to almost 12:00 noon.
I threw everything I had every way I could & no bites at all.
Minnows didn't work either.
I fished from the dam to the bridge & got no bites or fish.
No surface action anywhere.

I''l get some misinformation out of the way 1rst.
The new owners of the Lock&Dam are telling people & posting on their facebook page that a few are catching a hand full of small male whites & some keeper catfish.
The following is my personal observation from todays trip & talking to a couple others who went to the LnD just when I was leaving at about 11:30.
The water is still very dirty.

It seems that people are being told limits of whites are being caught & Catfish are biting well.
I can say 1rst hand I find that very hard to believe.

I think that White Bass run at the LnD is a total washout this year because of the massive flood of water from 3 weeks ago.
If we get another heavy rain in the next 2 weeks you can bet the White Bass will not be here.
I experienced the same in 2006 & 2009 at which time the White Bass never showed up.
I fear this year will also be a no show for the Whites.
2 guys showed up & started fishing just before I left.

Also, the new owners said they made improvements to the property.
Don't believe it.
I saw lots of trash on the ground.
The store was closed most all morning I was there.
The bathrooms were locked & not accessible.


1rst up is pics of the west side. 

The flood waters did lots of damage to the banks.
Very few places allowed getting down to the banks near the waters edge.
Slick, muddy & nowhere to stand near the bank.
I had to stand about 15 feet from the water or else I sank deep in very soft mud.








Next up is the east side.

The banks are totally washed out.
Only a couple of small islands where you might be able to stand on but, probably soft mud.
It's now very very steep & slick mud.
1 guy was almost went into the water trying to get to the waters edge.

If you think you're going to fish from the east side bring a boat or build a temporary pier because I think you will need it.





.

.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Question one, Is there a place to launch a kayak? I've never been there. The water looks dirty and did you go up into the creeks to find clear water?
Thanks for the detailed report and the photo's.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lock n dam will not be a wash out they will be there if the water is up they will be up past the lock. They will be there or passing thru there on there way to feeder creeks that have clear water. I would not count LND out just yet it has been colder than normal and its still early. Thanks for the report.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I plan to go up there on the 18th, I'll report then. Thanks for the heads up. The water looks a little too high for my taste.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

troutless said:


> Question one, Is there a place to launch a kayak? I've never been there. The water looks dirty and did you go up into the creeks to find clear water?
> Thanks for the detailed report and the photo's.


Maybe the trolly otherwise not on the marina side that is easy.
Nobody is fishing the creeks because of the duck hunters.
Sounded like a war zone this morning from 7-9:30am
Yes the water is very dirty & could take at least another week to clear if it doesn't rain before then.
We have more rain in the forecast.



FISHROADIE said:


> Lock n dam will not be a wash out they will be there if the water is up they will be up past the lock. They will be there or passing thru there on there way to feeder creeks that have clear water. I would not count LND out just yet it has been colder than normal and its still early. Thanks for the report.


Everybody around here knows the Whites are here & move to the creeks if the Lock area is very dirty.
Not everybody has a boat & most fish at the LnD because they don't have boats.
If we keep getting constant rain or more heavy rains & the water doesn't have time to clear it WILL be a washout.

I fish the LnD from Nov. to April every year 2-3 times a week so I know the place much better than those who don't fish here near as much as I do.
If folks want to make a trip on a "I hope it's going to be good" they can if they wish.
I'm just giving my .02 about what I know, being that I am a local guy here.

As a final note, it's not really early as the male Whites starting coming in around the 1rst week in Dec. & 2-3 weeks later the females show up.
Very few if any males are being caught. If the rains subside in the near future it could get better but, only time will tell.



hopn said:


> I plan to go up there on the 18th, I'll report then. Thanks for the heads up. The water looks a little too high for my taste.


Bring a boat or maybe a floating pier of some sort.
Yes the water is still very high & the water coming over is still very fast.
The other problem is that bank access is now more limited than ever which means elbows to elbows which is not good & that's if you can find a spot to stand on without sinking in the mud or sliding into the water.

.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great report BT! It's appreciated tat you took the time to head up there!
So far it affirms the idea of the WB staying in the big water for the spawn. I suppose it's not unusual for the weather patterns we've seen.
Hoping to see a change but time will tell 

Thanks BT!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Bring a boat or maybe a floating pier of some sort.
> Yes the water is still very high & the water coming over is still very fast.
> The other problem is that bank access is now more limited than ever which means elbows to elbows which is not good & that's if you can find a spot to stand on without sinking in the mud or sliding into the water..


 Normally when I head up there to bank fish, I look for the following:

flow rate must be under 1500 cfps
height no more than 8.5 ft
hasn't rained in at least 4 days


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> Great report BT! It's appreciated tat you took the time to head up there!
> So far it affirms the idea of the WB staying in the big water for the spawn. I suppose it's not unusual for the weather patterns we've seen.
> Hoping to see a change but time will tell
> 
> Thanks BT!


I've read a few years ago that when heavy rains cause prolonged muddy water, that the White Bass don't travel as far.
May be some truth to that but I'm no biologist.

Sadly for us, the weather always dictates what happens with the White Bass run here.

I have fished the LnD when it was 25 degrees & loose count after I catch 50+.
I only keep the bigger females & I have never kept a limit & for that reason too I go more often than most.



hopn said:


> Normally when I head up there to bank fish, I look for the following:
> 
> flow rate must be under 1500 cfps
> height no more than 8.5 ft
> hasn't rained in at least 4 days


2 other factors that need to be considered.
1 is the wind.
Today it was East-Southeast with gust to around 25+ which is not really bad but, people will get lines crossed & people will get an attitude.

The other is water clarity (as we all know) which is the final word on whether the fish will bite.
If only the USGS had a water clarity gauge would be the cats meow but not going to happen.

Currently the USGS shows about 1500 cubic feet per second discharge & 8.4 gage height which is ideal but what I saw today looked slightly off from that*.
*
4 days is enough time if it's only very light rain.
Heavy rains can take up to 2 weeks before the water clears enough.

Hey what if people donate to my paypal account to pay for a pre pay phone so they can call for real time live update for conditions while I'm fishing ?
Just kidding of course but, my luck someone will take that idea & run with it.

.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I haven't heard anything good about the new owners yet .....


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

hopn said:


> I plan to go up there on the 18th, I'll report then. Thanks for the heads up. The water looks a little too high for my taste.


You're not allowed to give a good report or post your videos of fish after fish on the 18th. It will only make me want to talk the family into letting me sneak away from my big party Im planning the next week. Do Not Make This Difficult For Me!

Just Kidding. I enjoyed your videos last year which led me to try it last year.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, BT:ac550:, for a very thorough report!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting and the pics. A lot of info.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Years ago, I fished up there from the last week in Jan. through the last of Feb. We never caught many whites until then. Back in those days, late 80's into the mid 90's, our best action was mid to late, Feb. There were 4 guides from Lake Livingston that use to camp up there the entire spawn run. We were very successful and we all worked together to help each other.

Those whites will be there. You can bet on that. Best fishing is when the river is "Low and Green" (low and green is due to lack of rain). That will always be a fact up there. 

Some Days Chicken.....Some Days Chicken Feathers


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Froghunter said:


> I haven't heard anything good about the new owners yet .....


I've noticed in recent years that women run a business much differently than men.
Women are in it for the $$$ while most men are in it for the $$$ & as a hobby.
I really think that men are better suited if it's a man related customer based business.
JMHO.

I saw a sign on a tree near the bait house that read something like "DO NOT BLOCK DRIVEWAY-VIOLATORS WILL BE BANNED FROM THE MARINA"



Lone Eagle said:


> Years ago, I fished up there from the last week in Jan. through the last of Feb. We never caught many whites until then. Back in those days, late 80's into the mid 90's, our best action was mid to late, Feb. There were 4 guides from Lake Livingston that use to camp up there the entire spawn run. We were very successful and we all worked together to help each other.
> 
> Those whites will be there. You can bet on that. Best fishing is when the river is "Low and Green" (low and green is due to lack of rain). That will always be a fact up there.
> 
> Some Days Chicken.....Some Days Chicken Feathers


It's always better when there's lots of females (pun intended) but, I agree.
Looks like the weather will be taking a turn for the better shortly & that will be a big help.

The so called weather man is now saying the heavy rain will miss us & only light rain for a couple days.
If that's the case I'll make another trip very soon. 

.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Lone Eagle*
> _Years ago, I fished up there from the last week in Jan. through the last of Feb. We never caught many whites until then. Back in those days, late 80's into the mid 90's, our best action was mid to late, Feb. There were 4 guides from Lake Livingston that use to camp up there the entire spawn run. We were very successful and we all worked together to help each other.
> 
> Those whites will be there. You can bet on that. Best fishing is when the river is "Low and Green" (low and green is due to lack of rain). That will always be a fact up there.
> _


Those were some good times back then. I used to camp at Charleton's Camp back in those days. Used to listen to Ken Huffman's recorded Trinity River Report everyday whether I was going to fish or not.

I'm So ready for this run to start. May have to give it a try later this week even with the "not so great" reports. Some of the lower creeks may hold some clearer water. Anyone checked out Bedias or Nelson yet?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

gemba said:


> You're not allowed to give a good report or post your videos of fish after fish on the 18th. It will only make me want to talk the family into letting me sneak away from my big party Im planning the next week. Do Not Make This Difficult For Me!
> 
> Just Kidding. I enjoyed your videos last year which led me to try it last year.


Lol! Im glad you enjoyed it. LnD is a special place where everyone can happily limit out and share the experience. I met some great people through it.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I plan (lord willing) to hit bedias weekend of the 18th.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report and information. It's a long way to travel to find out the conditions are crappy. If the conditions are just right this year, I may even let my son be sick from school just so he can experience the L&D for the first time.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like the rain is back in the forecast this week.

Today & tomorrow ( 8th & 9th) 60% rain & near 100% heavy thunderstorms on Friday the 10th.

Here's the weather page if you want weather updates for this area.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/crockett-tx/75835/weather-forecast/335776

USGS webpage for the L&D.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08065350
Starting to look real good right now too & near perfect if it just don't rain.

.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good pics. Since you're from close by there maybe you can help me out. My friend and I have been going up there religously since 92. But since the shack was demoed and the nebbies have taken over there is nothing for sure when it's open. Maybe you have a phone number they'll answer. I just want a commitment someone will be there to launch a boat. what are there hours?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good pics. Since you're from close by there maybe you can help me out. My friend and I have been going up there religously since 92. But since the shack was demoed and the nebbies have taken over there is nothing for sure when it's open. Maybe you have a phone number they'll answer. I just want a commitment someone will be there to launch a boat. what are there hours?


I have Marks phone number I will PM it to you I always call before I go up there. I have fished there on and off since the late 1970s. Does anybody remember the ex con that ran the place back then, he was kind of scary and and not to friendly.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good pics. Since you're from close by there maybe you can help me out. My friend and I have been going up there religously since 92. But since the shack was demoed and the nebbies have taken over there is nothing for sure when it's open. Maybe you have a phone number they'll answer. I just want a commitment someone will be there to launch a boat. what are there hours?


L&D number is (903) 536-2248 9-5 Mon-Sat



FISHROADIE said:


> I have Marks phone number I will PM it to you I always call before I go up there. I have fished there on and off since the late 1970s. Does anybody remember the ex con that ran the place back then, he was kind of scary and and not to friendly.


The phone number is no secret.
Mark left 2-1/2 years ago.
Never knew of any ex con working there either.

.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I say we pull pennies together & buy the dang thang, Sunbeam would run it & Duke would smack the offenders


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a heck of a time getting them to answer the phone last year. Never did launch my boat there. I wasn't making a road trip guessing they are open.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> I say we pull pennies together & buy the dang thang, Sunbeam would run it & Duke would smack the offenders


Either that or buy them out & make it a self service fishing club or use the honor system when paying, to keep supplies stocked & the lights on.

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From what I hear, the owners did not change this year. However, the way it is being run seems very different to me. I say we give it support until we see reason to do otherwise.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> From what I hear, the owners did not change this year. However, the way it is being run seems very different to me. I say we give it support until we see reason to do otherwise.


I agree, can you imagine trying to run a place on the amount of income they receive. There main income is from the white bass spawn, and a few cat fisherman thru out the year. I am sure its not as easy as it looks, and I am sure it gets discouraging. You can only do so much with what they have. They need a lot of support from fisherman to even stay in business. I am surprised its still even open after all theses years. And hardly anyone picks up there trash when bank fishing down there. I am not saying everyone does it but the majority of them do.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You know I like pyr8's idea, should work!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

buying it would be awesome. LnD becomes a 2cool club


----------

